# How much does and it professional gets paid in johannesburg.?



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi all,
I have an offer (under negotiation)..and i just wanted to inquire how much does an oracle prof with nearly 9 years of exp gets paid ..and secondly and most important the cost of living in gauteng..it is high?..

Regards and thanks,
Eagerly waiting for a reply.
Aarav


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

check some Job sites, U'll get to now abt current industry standards there!!!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Not enough


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Halo said:


> Not enough


Thanks..


----------



## Cnf (Mar 17, 2010)

Anu said:


> check some Job sites, U'll get to now abt current industry standards there!!!!


Check these job-sites for comparison: Personnel Concept and Career Junction.

My guess is that with 9 years experience you should be earning about R500k. I haven't checked salaries in our company for awhile but think it is that range for specialists.

Lastly regarding cost of living: Gauteng is a big place and the cost of living varies greatly depending on where you stay. There are a couple of major hubs from which I would recommend that you base yourself (depending on where the job is): Pretoria East, Midrand, Sandton, Fourways, Parktown/Greenside (amongst others).


----------

